# Houston



## Big Mike (Apr 8, 2008)

Hypothetical Question: If you had a day to spend in Houston, Texas...what would be some good sights to see?


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 9, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## EW1066 (Apr 9, 2008)

Water wall at the Transco Tower, San Jacinto monument and Battleship Texas. Minute Made Park.  Herman Park/Houston Zoo. Maybe try a trip to Galveston to see... Seawolf Park, The Bishops Palace, Ashton Villa, The Historic Strand District. The Beach! Lots of history and Historic Architecture in Galveston, Not to mention Bikini Clad Women!!!!

Vince


----------



## Phranquey (Apr 9, 2008)

What would you be looking to shoot? I visit down there about every other year...my mom lives about 45 minutes due south of Houston right on the Gulf coast, and the birding photography in the tidal flats down there is phenomenal. NASA is another cool place to visit.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks.

I got caught in a freak 'record setting' snow storm, on the way down there...so I didn't have an extra day like I had planned.

I did take a drive downtown...I was going to go farther south, maybe even to Galveston...but I hit traffic and decided to exit into downtown.  I didn't really stop to photograph anything...I was just killing time.


----------

